# xfree&radeon [risolto]

## redview

ciao.

ho una scheda video ati radeon 7500, un kernel 2.6.3 e startx da configurare.

configurato e lanciando startx si killa da solo e questo è l'output:

```

(WW)RADEON(0):Failed to set up write-combining range (0x48000000,0x2000000)

Symbol dunGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

xclock:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

xterm:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

xtermxterm:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken

```

io nn ho emerso gli ati-driveres..dovrei?!

oltretutto finito di emergere xfree c'è un messaggio che dice che nel caso siano stati emersi, devono essere unemersi e di emergere xfree-drm.

mmm..qualcuno mi schiarisce la via per X!?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> io nn ho emerso gli ati-driveres..dovrei?!

 

Sono per serie piu' alte di ati.

 *redview wrote:*   

> oltretutto finito di emergere xfree c'è un messaggio che dice che nel caso siano stati emersi, devono essere unemersi e di emergere xfree-drm.

 

xfree-drm serve per i kernel della serie 2.4.X. Per far funzionare la tua scheda nel kernel 2.6 assicurati di avere il supporto 

```
Device Drivers  --->    Character devices  --->    

  x x         [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)             x x  

  x x         < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                     x x  

  x x         < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                                                           x x  

  x x         < >   ATI Rage 128                                                              x x  

  x x         <*>   ATI Radeon                                                                x x  

  x x         < >   Intel I810                                                                x x  

  x x         < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                                      x x  

  x x         < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                          x x  

  x x         < >   SiS video cards 
```

----------

## redview

ho aggiunto i due built-in..ma il risultato nn cambia: medesimo output di errore.

consigli?

----------

## redview

ho aggiunto anche, oltre al supporto drm e ati, il supporto agp.

ma rimane lo stesso errore.

chi ha una radeon 7500 funzionante!?

grazie

----------

## primero.gentoo

Forse non sara' la soluzione, ma perche' non posti la tua configurazione di X e magari un output un po piu' ricco o il log di X?

Io ho un radeon M6 LY perfettamente funzionante e a quanto ne so non dovrebbe essre molto diverso dal 7500.

Prova magari a caricare X con un driver "vesa" e vedere se funzia.

In ultimo 

```

(WW)RADEON(0):Failed to set up write-combining range (0x48000000,0x2000000)

Symbol dunGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

xclock:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconf.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

xterm:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconf.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

xtermxterm:error while loading shared libraries: libfontconf.so.1:cannot open shared object file:No such file or dir

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken

```

Ho provato a cercare queste librerie "libfontconf.so" e non le ho trovate nel mio sistema, provato comunque con un 

```
# env-update
```

??

Lo so che non sono grandi svolte , ma non si sa mai  :Smile:  ciao

----------

## eaglematt

a me è funzionato rutto al primo colpo comunque

a) xfs è partito???? (font server)

b) attenzione ai moduli che carichi da xfree dovrei controllare ma non dovresti usare i glx in quanto con le ati si utilizzano i drm del kernel

c)Ati drivers purtroppo va bene per le radeon dal 9000 in poi esiste il progetto gatos ma non l'ho provato dicono che vada bene 

Se ti serve ti mando il mio xfree conf file comunque ho notato che la qualità di visualizzazione sul monitor che ho a disposizione non è gran chè mah forse c'è qualcosa che non và

Salutoni matt

----------

## redview

ecco qua il mio XF86Config.

ho già provato a decommentare glx e dri, ma nn cambia..l'errore rimane.

Nel kernel le uniche opzioni che ho riguardanti la mia radeon 7500 sono:

[*] /dev/agpgart (AGP support)

[*] ATI chipset support //dal momento che ho un ati..credo sia giusto questo..!

[*]DRM

[*]ATI Radeon

nn ho emerso gli ati-drivers, nn ho emerso (avendo un kernel 2.6.3) xfree-drm.

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd compaq"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   28-60

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-60

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon 7500"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon 7500"

    Monitor     "lcd compaq"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

qualcuno ha soluzioni o vede l'errore!?

ciao&grazie[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> [*] /dev/agpgart (AGP support)
> 
> [*] ATI chipset support //dal momento che ho un ati..credo sia giusto questo..!

 

No qua ti sbagli io ho un ati ma il chipset AGP e' intel. Posta l'output di lspci (pacchetto pciutils).

----------

## primero.gentoo

la voce 

```

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP)

AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port) is a bus system mainly used to

connect graphics cards to the rest of the system.

```

nel kernel si riferisce al chip del BUS agp , e non al chip della scheda ( che viene specificata successivamente come ati radeon

L'ati in questo caso si riferisce al CHIP IGP dei mobility che evidentemente hanno il chipset AGP ATI oltre che quello della scheda vera e propria.

Qui devi indicare il chipset della tua AGP, puoi vederlo , come gia' consigliato , con il comando "lspci"

Ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Oltre a quello che ti hanno già detto sul supporto agp devi decommentare queste righe:

```

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

oltre a quelle relative a glx e dri

----------

## redview

ecco qua lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:04.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

02:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

02:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

02:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

```

ho ricompilato con l'Intel chipset support..spero che sia quello giusto!  :Confused: 

ho decommentato le linee suggeritemi da MyZelf.

però nn parte.

l'errore che mi viene fuori è sempre quello inziale..sempre lo stesso.

suggerimenti?

grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Controlla il log di X, magari postalo. A questo punto indagherei sull'errore relativo a libfontconf.so.1: nemmeno io ho quel file nel mio sistema e nemmeno google ha molto da dire a questo proposito (il pacchetto che si avvicina di più è fontconfig, che contiene alcuni file di nome libfontconfig.so.*).

Se hai ricopiato l'errore "a mano" ed esso è in realtà relativo a libfontconfig.so.1 prova a riemergere fontconfig.

```
# qpkg -l fontconfig | grep libfont

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 -> libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 (41471, 1974769L, 772L, 1, 0, 0, 22L, 1062501414,

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so -> libfontconfig.so.1.0.4 (41471, 1974770L, 772L, 1, 0, 0, 22L, 1062501414,

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.la

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.a

```

----------

## redview

ok! è partito correttamente con twm (decommentando la voce XSESSION in rc.conf)..e si chiude correttamente.

il problema era quello individuato da MyZelf: ho dovuto emergere fontconfig!..in effetti avevo copiato male l'output di errore: ora è scritto giusto ad inizio pagina per chi fosse curioso.

grazie mille per l'aiuto!

ciao

----------

